# What does Stillen Exhaust sound like?



## Ferrari430GTC (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello everyone, this is my first post on the forums!

I would like to know what the Stillen exhaust sounds like on a 00' Maxima. If it sounds like a ricer I don't want to buy it. I can not stand those loud fart cans. I am just looking for a little bit more power... 

Here is the one I am looking at --> click here 
Thanks!


----------



## Ferrari430GTC (Nov 22, 2004)

HELOOOO is any body out there?

:lame: forums


----------



## nismo_maxima (Nov 10, 2003)

stillen is way too expensive, also I know people who had the stillen exhaust on their maximas and they replaced because in about a year it got rusted, get the HKS cat back exhaust, I think they made it for the 5th maxima gen.
An other popular exhust for the maxima is the FRANKENCAR SS cat back exhaust check out this link 

dont get the greddy exhaust, it sounds like a farting honda, so stay away from greddy


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Or you may want to look into getting a Stromung. I have seen many people sell their greddy's and get a Stromung. Don't know if they make you for the 5th gen though. Give em a call and ask!


----------



## Ferrari430GTC (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Guys! :cheers:


----------



## 02Maxguy (Dec 6, 2004)

I Just got the Stillen Exhaust and really like it. It is definitely a little deeper sounding than the stock I took off, and looks good. I just put about 2G's worth of Stillen mods into last week and still have the Jet chip upgrade to do Monday. So.. without the chip upgrade I think I may have lost a little low-end performance, but at 4000rpm's + the car definitely pulls harder than before. My hope is that the Jet upgrade will compensate along with the some new Mich Pilot PS2's.


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*So your doing the jet chip*



02Maxguy said:


> I Just got the Stillen Exhaust and really like it. It is definitely a little deeper sounding than the stock I took off, and looks good. I just put about 2G's worth of Stillen mods into last week and still have the Jet chip upgrade to do Monday. So.. without the chip upgrade I think I may have lost a little low-end performance, but at 4000rpm's + the car definitely pulls harder than before. My hope is that the Jet upgrade will compensate along with the some new Mich Pilot PS2's.



i was looking at that and contemplating whether or not i should install the jet chip...good luck. and please tell me how everything went with it. any probs,how the car is....stuff like that thanks.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Ferrari430GTC said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post on the forums!
> 
> I would like to know what the Stillen exhaust sounds like on a 00' Maxima. If it sounds like a ricer I don't want to buy it. I can not stand those loud fart cans. I am just looking for a little bit more power...
> 
> ...


I would do the Cattman catback setup instead. I did that and left the factory muffler. Since the factory muffler is basicly wide open above 3500 rpm's it gives you the most amout of power while keeping it pretty quite.


----------

